# Blue balls...



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, blue balls. I won them. What a marvelous trophy they are! Seven won 1st place in the iron dog battle of the bulls esquive competition and 1st place in the balls of steel protection tournament. The prize was a trophy of blue balls. I will display them with pride.







. 

The esquive that wasn't .... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB2Gl2RyGg8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice job! Was that this weekend?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

It was yesterday 8)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Big congrats, will call him BB7


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww truck nutz are awesome! My truck has a pair.  Contrats your your big win! Enjoy your ballz!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ID battle of the bulls in Chicago area?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> ID battle of the bulls in Chicago area?


Thats what I was thinking too Joby. I checked the WDF calendar but didn't see anything on it though so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Thats what I was thinking too Joby. I checked the WDF calendar but didn't see anything on it though so I'm not really sure.


Ray B... does not post here

I worked and put together the PP for 4 Battle of the Bulls in the past..


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

It was here in Texas, up in Leonard. Everyone did a great job despite the cold, rainy weather.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wimmins who value blue balls as a trophy are a tad scary. 
In spite of that, congrats!  ;-)


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

.









It was the same thing as Chicago just in Texas.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like Seven is going out the back window? Is that "legal" for a car jacking?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

It was a send through the car, in the door out the window. I had never done it before and I was worried he wouldn't jump out. Not only did he jump out, fire and sparks came off his body.


----------

